# Can I toss old cast iron tub?



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

I would drape a drop cloth over it and smash it into manageable pieces with a sledgehammer.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

if this is just a plain jane iron tub I agree bust it up. IF this is a lion claw critter than there are recyclers that will buy it


----------



## wease (Dec 5, 2006)

It is plain jane. I didn't know you could bust it up. Just hit it with a sledge hammer?


----------



## MACCC (Apr 20, 2007)

If you live in cattle or horse country, they make great water storage. Run an add in a local paper "free" see if you get a call. You might even get some help if they want it bad enough.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

As MACC said put a FREE sign and see what happens, call a "junkyard" since it is cast iron. if all else fails then Ron has the right way, put a heavy blanket over and take a sledgehammer to it. BE CAREFUL WHEN YOU BREAK IT:yes: THE CHIPS BECOME SHRAPNEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martyshel (Jul 19, 2007)

It'll move faster if you put a $20 buck sign on it instead of "free"


----------



## wease (Dec 5, 2006)

Well I broke it apart. Much easier to handle in smaller parts. For those that want to do the same, you must cover it. The ceramic that coats the cast iron is like glass. It shatters into small bits that are very sharp. The cast iron will break into bits where you hit it. But you can break it into sections and carry those. 

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

:yes: :wink:


----------

